# 2014 Chevrolet Cruze LS Reliability



## 305cruzer (Aug 10, 2014)

I purchased a brand new Cruze LS three months ago with 7 miles on the odometer.

In that time I have had the spark plug cover replaced (one of the teeth holding it on broke off somehow so it was sitting crooked), and one major repair (both rear brake drums and shoes fully replaced due to loud thumping noise while braking). 

I have 2550 miles on the car, and I'm nervous! Anybody else have early issues with their 2014 LS?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The engine cover is a new one, although I'm always very, very careful when I take mine off (I also "have" an LS.)


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

When I was car shopping, I used a couple of web sites to look at problems with cars I was interested in. I compared what I found on these two sites with what I found on the most highly used forums for those models with the most enrolled members. I think this gave me more objective view of things than just using forums. 

CarComplaints.com | Car Problems, Car Complaints, & Repair/Recall Information

This gives you a lot of information by model year and also has links to the next web site.

Safety Problems & Issues

My thoughts were that these two are likely to be used by the more run of the mill car owner, while the car forums are more likely to be used by someone who is more of an enthusiast. I don't know the real validity of that premise, but it worked out for me. Anyway, it's another place for you to look to see if you are unique, or not.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

305cruzer said:


> I purchased a brand new Cruze LS three months ago with 7 miles on the odometer.
> 
> In that time I have had the spark plug cover replaced (one of the teeth holding it on broke off somehow so it was sitting crooked), and one major repair (both rear brake drums and shoes fully replaced due to loud thumping noise while braking).
> 
> ...


Hey there,

I apologize for this! If you need any further assistance with any future vehicle concerns or just have a question, please don't hesitate to send me a private message with your VIN, contact information and a preferred dealership.

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## evanblar (Jan 29, 2013)

For what its worth, I have a 2013 LS, manual trans, 29,000 miles, purchased new. No significant issues or warranty work yet. I'm very happy with it.


----------



## Viridian (May 6, 2014)

evanblar said:


> For what its worth, I have a 2013 LS, manual trans, 29,000 miles, purchased new. No significant issues or warranty work yet. I'm very happy with it.


Ditto!


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

2011 close to 60k and running strong.


----------



## RWise (Sep 23, 2013)

I've got a 2014 LS and I've had only one issue and it was spark knock. Dealer fixed it and nothing else 13,000 38mpg and going strong. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Bruno (Aug 20, 2012)

My first Cruze was an '12 LS auto and I racked up 110,000kms (70k) in 18 months no problems whatsoever  I wouldn't be too concerned with the 1.8 engine.


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

2013 over here with just over 16,XXX looks and drives as good as the day I bought it and I drive this **** hard as **** sometimes


----------



## 305cruzer (Aug 10, 2014)

Now that the brakes have been fixed, I have to press the pedal almost all the way down before the car starts to slow down. Might be air in the lines?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

305cruzer said:


> Now that the brakes have been fixed, I have to press the pedal almost all the way down before the car starts to slow down. Might be air in the lines?
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Sounds like they weren't bled properly. Take it back - that's dangerous.


----------



## 305cruzer (Aug 10, 2014)

The dealer wasn't specific but said it required "an adjustment". Good as new now.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

305cruzer said:


> Now that the brakes have been fixed, I have to press the pedal almost all the way down before the car starts to slow down. Might be air in the lines?





305cruzer said:


> The dealer wasn't specific but said it required "an adjustment". Good as new now.


I'd be leery of this dealership's work. This type of adjustment should have been done before returning the car to you after fixing the brakes.


----------



## 305cruzer (Aug 10, 2014)

I feel the same way. I recently moved from Vancouver, Canada to Miami for work. This dealer is supposed to be one of the best in South Florida, but it's been a nightmare for the most part.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Psychomidgit (Jun 9, 2013)

Sounds like they just didn't want to tell you that they messed up. They don't like admitting to being wrong or shady up here either.


----------



## Yates (Aug 24, 2012)

My 2012 ECO auto has about 15000 miles on it and other then the brake recall and replaced half shafts (which by the way are beginning to cause vibrations again) no other problems. Still get a little burnt rubber smell from the heater but only a fraction of what is was. Getting 25 mpg city and 40 mpg or better on trips.


----------

